# Walnut Creek, PA Steelhead



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I frequently drive from Toronto to central Ohio and was driving westward on i90 this afternoon and decided to take a break and check out the Walnut Creek Access. I was just planning to check out the local bait store and ramps in case I ever want to fish the offshore trenches for walleye. Anyway, the steelhead were running. There were people wading the stream and catching them and you could see a lot of large steelhead swimming around. I think the water level is too low for the fish to advance up the stream. Maybe this is not a big deal, but I had never seen anything like it and I was tempted to go get a license and a fishing pole, but I needed to get home. Just thought I'd pass the word


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

hope they get this rain and some water flow to run.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

If you get over that way again you should stop a couple of miles east and check that little stream out. I don't remember the name but turn right at the stop light after Poor Richards Bait shop heading west. That is the stream they net the steelhead from for their eggs. BAC sport shop used to be on the corner but they have closed. It might be a mile or two to the lake.



The stream is Trout Run.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Going to be there in about a month for a week of fishing. We avoid walnut though because its a complete circus.

Trout run is awesome to see. For as small as walnut is, trout run is way smaller and you could walk across those fish. I'd never seen anything like that before.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Walnut is a $#it show, way overcrowded. If you want to fish the Pa tribs, there's plenty of other places with more elbow room, where the fish aren't getting beaten in the head by everyone and his brother. Head upstream to avoid the mayhem, after some rain finally comes to move the fish up. Things are just getting started.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

With the reduced number of stocking fish in PA, the crowds of really thinned out at Walnut. About 12 years ago when the runs were at their peak you could literally hold hands with the guy next to you all the way down the creek. I can say that I like the fact that there's a whole lot less fish in the streams, last I fished it a year ago I fished near four or five people the entire day and covered all the way to the first set of falls


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

You must have hit it on a good day or maybe I've only seen it on bad days last year they were holding hands all the way down and the clowns were handing out balloons The year before when we stopped I'm not sure anything was making it past the circle of guys standing at that first little falls. They were literally stand in a semi circle blocking anything from moving up. It had hardly rained at that point and I'm not sure they had anywhere to go to up stream.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

It thins out when hunting season starts


----------

